# Need HTC Logo Font



## DanishDevil (Oct 7, 2009)

Anybody know where to get the font they use in their logos and ads?

Sample:

http://www.htc.com/us/product/touchpro2verizon/overview.html


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 7, 2009)

$30 here: http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/adobe/helvetica-neue/helveticaneue-ultralight/
Or a similar one would be Heavenetica: http://www.kingston.ac.uk/support/mainsite/logos/fonts.htm
Although, this one is also close: http://www.1001freefonts.com/Lifeline.php


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 7, 2009)

Found this one that isn't bad:

http://www.dafont.com/hurtmold.font?nb_ppp=50&text=htc+touch+pro+2


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Found this one that isn't bad:
> 
> http://www.dafont.com/hurtmold.font?nb_ppp=50&text=htc+touch+pro+2



That's pretty damn close.


----------

